# If You Could



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

With the New Year minutes away
Here is a question for you

If you could go back to any year what year would it be and why?

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I could go back to any of them. It would make me younger!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I could go back to any of them. It would make me younger!
> [snapback]69869[/snapback]​


*ROFLMAO* You got that right! I believe if I could get back to 1961 as a HS Senior, I would try and stay there a few more years.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have been thinking about this for about an hour now, and you know, I can't think of a single time I would rather be in then right here and now.

There have been some years that witnesed wonderous events. Things that would have been great to be alive for.

There have also been some horrific times. Events that maybe you could change if you knew what you do now.

Some years had a little of both. Some a lot of both.

I guess if I had to pick a year, it would be the year before my father died. Maybe I could have 'encouraged' him to act sooner and more aggressively against the cancer that would ultimately take him.

I have two wonderful children now who never met their Grampa Art. I can't tell you how often I catch glimpses of him in them, and how sad it makes me that they didn't have the chance to know him. They would have loved him, and in turn would have been the light of his life.

Where is all this rambling going? I don't know. I certainly did not set out to bum everybody out! I guess, if anywhere, it is to remind everybody to live for the moment. Enjoy and appreciate what you have right here, today. It may not be here tomorrow.

And guys... Get those Colo-Rectal exams! They are not alot of fun, but someday your grandchildren may thank you!

Happy New Years, Everybody!

PDX_Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Doug,

Well said, my friend. I to, have a 17 yr old son that never got to meet his grandpa. My dad loved baseball. I would give anything possible if he were here to see my son play, if only for one game, one inning, or even one-at-bat. He and my 3 daughters were always real tight, but a grandson would really have been something else for him.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Doug,

You didn't bum me out! I was already bummed.

If I could go back, I would probably say 2004. Right before my Dad lost his leg and my Mom started to show symptoms of the heart disease that killed her in October. My kids were fortunate enough to know their "Grandma", but they still miss her. My kids were 4 and 18 months when she died.

I can see a lot of my Mom in my youngest daughter. I came across some old black and whites of my Mom when she was around two years old and my daughter looks just like her.

To all of the female Outbackers out there.....Don't pass off the warning signs of Heart Disease. They tend to mask themselves as other symptoms.....Get checked out before it is too late!

Enough of my Boo Hoo stuff!!!

Happy New Year!!!!!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I forgot to put mine on last night









Well it would have to 1987
One year before my dad past away
I would have spent more time with him
And had him get a check up earlier

Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

1989 so I could do it all over again with my kids. No regrets just want to do it again.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm with nascarcamper. 1989 was a great year. I miss big hair and mini skirts.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmmm - you've all said it all so well already. Doug, I'm right there with you. Happier than I've ever been - RIGHT HERE- RIGHT NOW. Can't wait to see tomorrow with KB.

At he same tiem, I'd spin (part of) the clock back a few years to when my mom was still alive. I was blessed with a mother who was truly an incredible woman and, rolemode and ... my best friend.

Still - sure wouldn't want to go backwards to ANY other time if I couldn't take everything I've learn back with me....sure don't need to go through THOSE lessons again! ....ever.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Like a lot of people I would go back far enough to have encouraged my Father to get a check-up, say about 1987. He died suddenly in 1990, a month past his 60th birthday and has never met my wife or my children.

I would also consider doing it all over again. The good, the bad, the ugly. Everything adds up to who I am today.

Reverie


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

I think I'd return to 1978 which was a pivotal year in my life. With hindsight maybe I could of done a couple things differently.

Steve


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

anytime before this century. Prior to 2000 I can think of many relatives who had aliments, ehich if I had todays knowledge could have been helped sooner and might still be around. Though if prior to 2000 then I would have yet to adopt my second son, so that would not be a good thing, unless it happened anyway.

I can not think of changing my current life, except if you carry back your current knowledge of events as to make money in the stock market of things you know happened.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

2006

Iâ€™m to old to have to impress anyone and the grandchildren are a lot more fun than their parents were.

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MGWorley said:


> 2006
> 
> Iâ€™m to old to have to impress anyone and the grandchildren are a lot more fun than their parents were.
> 
> ...


That's 'cuz they're grandkids....they're meant to be given back!


----------

